
Stan Lee has died - edward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stan_Lee
======
toyg
I know Stan wasn't a CS personality, but I would argue that his impact on
hackerdom at large deserves the black bar. Please.

------
wafflesraccoon
Man, I just thought he would live forever. Rest in peace.

------
yumiya
I wrote an article to memorize him: [https://medium.com/boosto/stan-lee-
excelsior-the-hero-behind...](https://medium.com/boosto/stan-lee-excelsior-
the-hero-behind-heroes-3715adf918de)

------
nobrains
RIP Stan Lee (1922 - 2018)

------
walrus01
(deleted)

~~~
smacktoward
Confirmation from the Hollywood Reporter is here:
[https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/stan-lee-marvel-
comic...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/stan-lee-marvel-comics-
legend-721450)

~~~
walrus01
okay so I'd suggest changing the top level post URL to this URL, and not
wikipedia. Seen dozens of wikipedia-edit celebrity death hoaxes in the last
ten years.

~~~
smacktoward
It's already been submitted, so you can upvote:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18434698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18434698)

It's picking up karma faster than this submission is, so this is a problem
that will shortly take care of itself.

